# Float-on Trailer issue



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I have had this trailer since July and noticed a few weeks ago that my left rear light does not signal for left turns or when I brake. The left side regular lights work as well as the plate light.

They are LED and the box does not open.

My trailer has a 5 pin and my Jeep has a 4 pin. 

The 5 pin has 1 extra for brakes? Do the connectors coming from both the Jeep and trailer need to be the same? Both 4 or 5 pin? 

Light box problem?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

no to the pin ques.

Do the basics
are you getting a blink signal from the plug
no clean it and check again
if that is wrking check the wire at the light
yada yada

my bet is a dirty connector pin shoot some brake clean in it-- hit w/ wd40 and w/ luck u hit the lotto


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I cleaned both ends very well and it still does the same thing. I'll hook the trailer up to a friends truck and see what it does.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

do u have the blinking func. wrking at the truck connection ---- if u do---test the wires at the light on the trailer---no wrky bad wire


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Try energizing the 5th pin on your trailer and see if that is it? My trailers only have 4 pins, but none are led wired.
Frank_S


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Check ground then power at light. If neither then new light. Led lights should be on a full ground loop. Ground should be via plug. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

> Check ground then power at light. If neither then new light. Led lights should be on a full ground loop. Ground should be via plug.  Good Luck.


I'll check that and then call float-on. I can't see why they would not send me a new one as this was bought in July.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Had the same issue with mine. Mine has the break away tounge, the wires go through the tounge and then they have connectors in there. The have it zip tied so tight it pulls on the wires and unplugs them. Losen up the ties so the wires could move eaiser when swinging the breakaway tounge. Repluged in the wire and has been good eversince. I had ordered the light thinking that was the problem, so now I have a spare light. Also float on did replace the light for free.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help. It ended up being the pin harness coming from my Jeep.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

where is my [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

